# WANTED Stage 4.25 parts



## Jayteg (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi guys, looking at getting my GTR to stage 4.25, it is currently a Litchfield stage 1 with the pre-cats removed. 

At the minute can't seem to find any parts second hand on the market, if anyone has any for sale please let me know. 

Sorry if this is in the wrong thread.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think you don***8217;t require too many parts now, search the forum and the answers are there?


----------



## Snooz3 (Sep 25, 2018)

I***8217;m fully aware of what I need I wasn***8217;t asking that, I was asking if anyone has parts available, read above.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Bit sassy 

I might have the Litcho intercooler, and forced induction kit for sale soon - Just working out funds to see if i can go higher power at the moment... 

Currently on my car now


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

why do you have two usernames.. Pleas advise which one you want deleted please.

Mook


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a set of litchfields injectors and intakes available. Not listed them yet but we can do a deal.


----------



## turboDean (Sep 29, 2018)

L6DJX said:


> Bit sassy
> 
> I might have the Litcho intercooler, and forced induction kit for sale soon - Just working out funds to see if i can go higher power at the moment...
> 
> Currently on my car now


Id possibly be interested in the intercooler, assume its the Superstock one.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

turboDean said:


> Id possibly be interested in the intercooler, assume its the Superstock one.


Yes it is mate.

its mustard! 
I was at 4.25 with OEM IC
then put the litcho one on and got another 25bhp and however many torques, and everything was cooler.

No brainer...

Will speak to my tuner to see if they can do me a deal on a race IC.
Send me a PM with your whatsapp mate


----------



## andyevo (Jun 13, 2017)

Litchfield injectors (ansu 1050cc) - Litchfield intakes
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=566061&share_type=t


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Buddy. I have some K&N intakes that recently came off my car. 

These were bought new from SVM and they fitted them around 2 or 3 years ago. There are a couple of fitting marks on the filters from where they were squeezed in when fitted. Having seen my pistons and valves I can confirm they have run sweet as a nut. The Litchfield guys looked at them when they came off and said they thought they looked ok to sell on too.

I have cleaned and oiled them using the K&N recharge cleaning kit so ready to go too.

Was looking for £210 plus postage / pay pal fees etc or best offer.


----------

